
Goodness: Docker for Windows and SQL Server 2019 for Linux - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/09/29/sql-server-2019-for-linux-in-docker-on-windows/
======
nielsb
We look at how to run SQL Server 2019 for Linux in a Docker container on a
Windows machine.

